
Docker meets the IDE - tilt
http://domeide.github.io/
======
kirubakaran
Perhaps you can link to this for Emacs:

[https://github.com/spotify/dockerfile-
mode](https://github.com/spotify/dockerfile-mode)

------
mentat
Would be nice if the sublime version supported docker-machine based images
instead of just boot2docker.

------
baconomatic
You've got a typo here:

We _beleive_ they should meet...

------
finalight
anyone using it? how is it?

i'm planning to use this if it's stable, hard to remember so many commands

------
sblawrie
Typo:

"We beleive they should meet more often and we are making it happen here!"

"Beleive" is spelled wrong

~~~
tilt
[https://github.com/domeide/domeide.github.io/tree/master/_po...](https://github.com/domeide/domeide.github.io/tree/master/_posts)

~~~
moron4hire
The phrase, "more effort than it's worth" comes to mind.

~~~
tilt
That's what web interfaces are good for. Anyway, he got 4 PRs.

